# Worth taking cycles?



## hmh

Advice required.........

We are away early September for the Ancona - Igoumenitsa ferry with the intention to trek slowly down the West coast to get the return ferry back from Patra towards the middle of October. 

Is it the sort of country where bikes would be useful (mainly for shopping expeditions) or should we leave them at home? Our main areas of doubt are mixing it with Greek drivers and what is the terrain like.

We're up for walking but that's not a bundle of fun when laden with food on a hot day. A worse option in my view is to hang the bikes on the back and never take them off!

All comments gratefully received.

Thanks.


----------



## bobandjane

Hi. Its not a bundle of fun laden with food on a hot day, you won't look out of place with the old greek ladies with a bundle of wood on their backs herding cattle at the same time! I would take them, its a case of if you take them , you won't use them, if you don't take them you will wish you had. Our bikes get alot of use when away, we are taking the car and bikes to France and would think the bikes will get more use. But will not do as many miles. We love Greece and when we have more time will be right behind you! have a great trip and enjoy. Its the only place where we eat out all the time, just remember to drive in the middle of the road the same as they do and have a really loud hooter fitted and keep blowing it, and save your brakes till you need them. Great Food, must go, starting to Dribble. Good Luck Bob. :wink:


----------



## peejay

I'd say, yes take them, we used ours mainly for cycling from sites down to the shops on quiet lanes and to explore small villages.
I wouldn't use them on busy main roads or in big cities though, the Greeks tend to be a bit mental and leave their brains on the passenger seat :x 

pete


----------



## wendick

Hi Pete im Greek and have enjoyed this country for years and never inplement British people are being brainless unlike yourself!

D


----------



## wendick

Pete 

I have just noticed you are a part of admin! very proffesional comment well done!


----------



## 98316

Hi, am so jealous. I lived on the island of Rhodes for three years and loved every second of it. I did have a push bike whilst I was out there as well as a car. 

If driving my best advice that I always gave friends was to concentrate on the car that was 2 in front of you! and don't worry about the ones behind you, unless you are pulling out or turning right. They have always driven that way so know what they are doing. 

With regards to eating out, look for restaurants where locals are eating, its always a good sign. 

With regards to cycling, there are bound to be some quiet beauty spots where you can cycle safely but road conditions aren't always smooth so you might get a bumpy ride (or perhaps that is just on the islands back roads).

There were some larger supermarkets in Rhodes, which were fairly newly opened, but all had large car parks and were out of town, so easy to access with MH. There will probably be a market day as well wherever you go where you can buy fruit and veg etc. 

Taxis are a great way of getting about, they may look like they drive like mad people but they really know what they are doing. Try and find out locally what a fare should cost and then make sure that is what you are charged. It should be quite reasonable as petrol is still fairly affordable out there (or it was when I was there).

Also if you can learn a few phrases in Greek as this will make you very popular. 

If you get a chance take a few boat trips to different islands for a day, most harbours have excursion boats which you can go along and book onto. Depending on whether you are near the coast or not of course. There are some amazing islands to visit. 

Have a wonderful holiday, take loads of photos and have a great time. Have a glass of ouzo for me. (is also a great hangover cure if mixed with orange juice) and a frappe. Yamas!


----------



## peejay

Wendick;

Oops, an unfortunate choice of words by yours truly. If you knew me you'd know that I love everything to do with Greece and it's people and it most certainly wasn't my intention to offend. 
I was trying to suggest that cycles aren't the best mode of transport for busy roads and cities in Greece (in my opinion) as we found it can get a bit 'hectic'.
Please accept an unconditional apology and I'll edit my post if you wish.

pete


----------



## hmh

Hi all,
Thanks for your comments - looks as though we take the bikes.

Sensible driving tip from Travelbug too. Having lived in France for many years it is true you have to try to get into the heads of the locals to make sense of it. Then it probably works.

I didn't mean to start an international incident tho' but I trust Peejay's grovel has appeased where necessary.

As I recall (from many years ago in Cyprus) I'll pass on the Ouzo but will doubtless find something with which to drink your health. :lol: 

David.


----------



## moblee

When parked on site we use one of those granny trolleys for shopping trips.(No offence to grannies intended) :lol:


----------



## Don_Madge

TravelBug said:


> Hi, am so jealous. I lived on the island of Rhodes for three years and loved every second of it. I did have a push bike whilst I was out there as well as a car.


Hi Travel Bug,

Reading your post brought back some very happy memories of the two weeks we spent on Rhodes in March/April 2002.

We took the ferry from Marmaris (Turkey) to Rhodes and had to free park as there were no camp sites.

We thoroughly enjoy our stay as there were plenty of places to free park.

One place I remember was a car park near Kalithea where there was a mobile cantina run by Tommie a Greek married to an Irish girl.

Other places we enjoyed were Vagia Point, Plimiri Beach, Monolithos Beach and Skala Kamirou Harbour.

In those days we had an 7 metre A Class Laika which was a tight fit down some of the narrow roads.

We hope to return next March on our way from Turkey to Crete.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## JockandRita

hmh said:


> As I recall (from many years ago in Cyprus) I'll pass on the Ouzo but will doubtless find something with which to drink your health. :lol:
> 
> David.


How about Kokinelli, or is that just a Cypriot delight? :wink:

Jock.


----------



## Autoquest

hmh - Hi, we'll probably see you in the Pellopenese as we are there for the whole of September - So if you see a boxy little brit thing scurrying around always on the lookout for water do say hello.... As for the bikes, I have just removed the rack


----------



## Don_Madge

JockandRita said:


> hmh said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I recall (from many years ago in Cyprus) I'll pass on the Ouzo but will doubtless find something with which to drink your health. :lol:
> 
> David.
> 
> 
> 
> How about Kokinelli, or is that just a Cypriot delight? :wink:
> 
> Jock.
Click to expand...

Hi Jock,

Kokinelli was drunk after a kebab to clean the cavitys in your teeth. If I remember correctly it was included with the meal.

Don


----------



## JockandRita

Don Madge said:


> JockandRita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmh said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I recall (from many years ago in Cyprus) I'll pass on the Ouzo but will doubtless find something with which to drink your health. :lol:
> 
> David.
> 
> 
> 
> How about Kokinelli, or is that just a Cypriot delight? :wink:
> 
> Jock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Jock,
> 
> Kokinelli was drunk after a kebab to clean the cavitys in your teeth. If I remember correctly it was included with the meal.
> 
> Don
Click to expand...

Oh I know what it is alright Don. I've had gallons of the stuff in my RAF days. I remember picking out the toe nails before drinking it. :lol: :lol: :lol:

I just wasn't sure if it was predominantly a Cypriot tincture, or a general Greek one, never having been to Greece.


----------



## Don_Madge

JockandRita said:


> Don Madge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JockandRita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmh said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I recall (from many years ago in Cyprus) I'll pass on the Ouzo but will doubtless find something with which to drink your health. :lol:
> 
> David.
> 
> 
> 
> How about Kokinelli, or is that just a Cypriot delight? :wink:
> 
> Jock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Jock,
> 
> Kokinelli was drunk after a kebab to clean the cavitys in your teeth. If I remember correctly it was included with the meal.
> 
> Don
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know what it is alright Don. I've had gallons of the stuff in my RAF days. I remember picking out the toe nails before drinking it. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I just wasn't sure if it was predominantly a Cypriot tincture, or a general Greek one, never having been to Greece.
Click to expand...

Jock,

Never come across it anywhere else except Cyprus. When were you there? We were there 67-70 best posting I ever had in "Noddy Land".

Don


----------



## JockandRita

Don Madge said:


> JockandRita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don Madge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JockandRita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmh said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I recall (from many years ago in Cyprus) I'll pass on the Ouzo but will doubtless find something with which to drink your health. :lol:
> 
> David.
> 
> 
> 
> How about Kokinelli, or is that just a Cypriot delight? :wink:
> 
> Jock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Jock,
> 
> Kokinelli was drunk after a kebab to clean the cavitys in your teeth. If I remember correctly it was included with the meal.
> 
> Don
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know what it is alright Don. I've had gallons of the stuff in my RAF days. I remember picking out the toe nails before drinking it. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I just wasn't sure if it was predominantly a Cypriot tincture, or a general Greek one, never having been to Greece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jock,
> 
> Never come across it anywhere else except Cyprus. When were you there? We were there 67-70 best posting I ever had in "Noddy Land".
> 
> Don
Click to expand...

A good bit later than you Don, 82-85. Best 3 years of my service career. :wink:

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## hmh

Autoquest said:


> hmh - Hi, we'll probably see you in the Pellopenese as we are there for the whole of September - So if you see a boxy little brit thing scurrying around always on the lookout for water do say hello....


Autoquest,
A boxy little brit thing???
Is this you or your MH???
:wink:


----------



## Autoquest

I am more of a large, rotund brit thing...    

See you there.


----------

